# Season ends well



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Bear with me, this is a long story but kinda cool.
I got a tip from a friend and found a small field to set up on the last day of the ND season. I sat down about 3:00. I was only there for about 20 minutes and here comes a large group of deer. There were 3 bucks and about 5 mature does and also a few yearlings. Two of the deer split one way and the rest continued on north. After a few minutes some guys down river, ice fishing on the sheyenne river :huh: , must have scared the two deer back towards me. They passed right below me and then came into the field and stopped about 20 yeard out. I took aim at the larger of the two and let er fly. The deer wheeled around upon impact and I saw the arrow sticking out of its back leg. I was a bit confused with this being the first deer I had ever shot with a bow and thought i hit it too far back. I got down about 40 minutes later and walked to where I saw the deer disappear. I saw large spatters of blood and eventually saw my arrow which was covered in blood. Easy deer to track. We walked about 50 yards thru the woods and we see this deer get up and start limping away from us. It seemed like a bigger deer than what I shot but we figured it must be the same one. It had "stopped bleeding" So this deer hobbles down to the river and lasy on the ice. It tries to get up a few times and can't so we figure we will give it a few more minutes to expire. I walked back up to where it had bedded down and see there is no blood where this deer was laying and the blood trail kept going. Now I am really confused so I follow the blood trail and I find the deer that I shot laying dead, not 15 yards from where this other one was. So, I gut mine and drag it back and the guy I am with wonders what is going on. This other deer was a buck and it had two bad back legs with no visible wounds that we could see. Maybe they had already healed.
My deer also turned out to be a nubbin buck. It was hit a bit low and maybe a hair too far back. The arrow exited right in front of the back leg. Anyway, not bad for my first shot at a deer with the bow. Another bonus is the monster 6 point antler I found as we were trailing my deer and we have permission to hunt this spot for next year.
Againg, sorry to ramble so much. I just thought it was a crazy story that we jumped a deer that someone els had obviously wounded at some point. Crazy stuff, and looking forward to next year!!!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Great story Dan! Congrats, that is a good deer to take late season.
:beer:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Finished up the season with a doe this afternoon. Great way to end the season, and finally got to break in my Hoyt Ultratec


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Did you have alot of snow to track where you were? I know some areas might be sparse. Anyways congrats, its a great feeling, and you had a great weekend.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Lots of snow and he was spraying all the way!!! Easy tracking. I cannot wait to hunt this spot next year looking for this gog that belongs to the antler I found. 6 point double brow tine and the last two points were almost palmated. Very nice buck and hopefully will be even better next year!!!


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

congrats on your first bow kill !!

mark


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

congrats on your deer! may i ask if where you were hunting around? was it around leanord?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

North of there, a ways!!! :wink:


----------

